# Some of my dogs



## Ilovemydog (Feb 2, 2010)

As I am new to this forum I would like to introduce some of my dogs with pictures.










This is my Griffon Belge, Fríða Feykirófa (Frida Thundertail) when she just arrived with us as a pup. Another here below of her, last year.










Here is my Miniature Schnauzer, Bíbí (Beebee)who has just had a litter of 5 healthy puppies, this picture taken last year.









Another of my Giant Schnauzer, aged 5 now. Afrika or Freaky for short. 









One of my B/S Miniature Schnauzer when she won best of breed and got 4th place in group last summer. Eva Maria. 









Enough for now, I hope you enjoy my pictures :smile5:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful dogs especially that giant schnauzer


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are great looking dogs, especially the GS!


----------



## Mark_stimpo (Nov 6, 2008)

Lovely pictures


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_lovely pictures...._


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Beautiful doggies. I luv your little Griffon, she looks as cute as a disney character!!LOL:001_tt1:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

how great does Afrika look with her undocked tail


----------



## Ilovemydog (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you all, I love em' all to bits and pieces! And yes, my Griffon could probably act like a disney character too! She has personality and is funny to boot 

Thank you Starlite for your comment on Afrika's tail, I love it too and could not imagine her without it. So much of her expression is done with her tail and earset, I can always tell how she is feeling, without them I would probably be at a loss. Thank goodness docking and cropping has been banned here for years. But then again she has a beautiful tail and perfect ears, I am really lucky with her. :smile5:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I love your dogs :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

oh wow!

i love the picture of bibi!


----------



## mydog8me (Feb 2, 2010)

I am missing a picture of Chiquita  

Africa is my favorite!


----------



## Ilovemydog (Feb 2, 2010)

Here she is, the most recent one I have of her, before she was introduced to your hairdo!


----------

